# Evo Dog food



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the Best Food for AP Terriers hands down. Iv swtiched my dog to this food and hes Lovin it!  http://www.evopet.com/ You get what you pay for though. Its $48.00 for a 28.lbs bag 

This is the Best thing Next to Feeding Raw.. :cheers:

Crude Protein (min) 42 % 
Crude Fat (min) 22 % 
Crude Fiber (max) 2.5 % 
Moisture (max) 10 % 
Linoleic Acid (Omega-6 Fatty Acid) (min) 1.2 % 
Carbohydrates NFE (max) 15 % 
Vitamin E (min) 300 IU/kg 
Vitamin C (min) 500 mg/kg 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.4 % 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (min) 0.1 % 
Total Microorganisms (min) 90,000,000
CFU/lb

Beef 
Beef is the clean flesh derived from slaughtered cows and is limited to that part of the striate muscle which is skeletal or that which is found in the tongue, in the diaphragm, in the heart, or in the esophagus; with or without the accompanying and overlying fat and the portions of the skin, sinew, nerve, and blood vessels which normally accomany the flesh.

Natura uses only high-quality beef, not beef by-products found in some other products.

Lamb meal is simply lamb meat with the moisture removed, making it suitable for use in dry food. Before you buy a product containing lamb meal, ask the manufacturer about the origin of the lamb meal they use. Natura uses only high-quality lamb meat, not the lamb by-products found in some other pet foods.

Potatoes 
Potatoes are whole, freshly cooked, Idaho russet potatoes, that include the skins.

Natura uses only whole, freshly steam cooked potatoes. They are not pre-processed, so they retain all of their important nutrients (including 'protector' antioxidants).

Potatoes provide B vitamins, carbohydrates, zinc, vitamin C, copper, iron, magnesium, niacin and potassium. Natura uses only fresh, whole fruits and vegetables, just like you would buy at the grocery store.

Eggs are an excellent source of protein, with naturally occurring complex combinations of amino acids. Natura uses only whole eggs in our products.

Sunflower oil is obtained by extracting oil from sunflower seeds.

Sunflower oil has a high concentration of linoleic acid (73%), which is important for good skin and coat health. Natura uses sunflower oil that has been cold-pressed and protected from exposure to heat and light. This very high quality, very palatable fat is used in California Natural and Innova formulations.

Buffalo meat is more in demand as increasingly health-conscious people are seeking a heart-healthy, lean red meat.

Lamb 
Lamb consists of lamb tissue, exclusive of any added blood, hair, hoof, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents.

Natura uses only high-quality lamb meat, not the lamb by-products found in some other products.

Venison is a very lean, low fat source of protein. It is very digestible and highly palatable, with a very distinctive flavor. Natura uses this expensive meat as an alternative for pets that may have sensitivities to chicken or lamb.

Beef Cartilage 
This is the cartilage of beef.

Chondroitin was first extracted and purified in the 1960s. It is currently manufactured from natural sources such as beef cartilage or by synthetic means.

Herring oil provides a rich source of Omega 3 essential fatty acids. Because the herring that Natura uses is of such high quality, the herring oil helps produce healthy skin and lustrous coats.

In the Natura products that include "natural flavor" in the formula, the exact composition is proprietary. However, it is always made from the same animal species on which the formula is based. For example, the "natural flavor" used in the original EVO formula contains a reduction of chicken meat - much the same process as is employed to create a chicken stock in your home kitchen.

Apples are an excellent source of dietary fiber. About 81% of the fiber is soluble; most of it is of a type called pectin. Apples provide both soluble and insoluble fiber, some vitamin C and beta carotene, and potassium and boron.

Carrots 
Carrots are the roots of the carrot plant, and a member of the parsley family.

Innova dog and cat foods contain whole steamed, carrots which are free of pesticides.

When ingredients are fresh and not pre-processed, they retain all their flavors and important nutrients (including 'protector' antioxidants). Natura uses only fresh, whole fruits and vegetables in our foods.

Tomatoes 
Tomatoes are the edible berry of the tomato plant of the nightshade family.

Aside from their high Vitamin C content, recent research suggests that cooked tomatoes contain nutritional factors that are necessary for prostate health in human males. Like other recent health discoveries, these benefits may also apply to cats and dogs.

Natura uses only fresh, whole fruits and vegetables such as you would find in the supermarket produce section. Fresh ingredients are mixed together in small batches and cooked by a special process to ensure the natural flavors and nutritional values are preserved.

Alfalfa sprouts are rich sources of antioxidants, anti-carcinogens, phytochemicals, enzymes, trace minerals and numerous other living nutrients which work against toxins, resist cell mutation and invigorate the body's immune system. One of the phytochemicals contained in alfalfa sprouts is 'saponins'. Saponins lower the "bad" cholesterol and fat but not the "good" HDL fats. Sprouts are good sources of vitamin C, folate, beta carotene and niacin.

Garlic is valued for its anti-oxidant properties, as well as its enjoyable flavor.

Natura selects only fresh, whole fruits and vegetables for our pet foods. They are not pre-processed, so they retain flavors and important nutrients (including 'protector' antioxidants).

Cottage Cheese 
Cottage cheese is an excellent source of calcium, phosphorus, protein and vitamins. Natura uses high-quality cottage cheese, straight from its retail container. The cottage cheese has only trace amounts of lactose and because of its limited inclusion in the formula, the ultimate amount of lactose in the finished product is insignificant and would not be in sufficient supply to cause an intolerance problem.

Potassium plays various roles in metabolism and body functions. It assists in the regulation of the acid-base balance and water balance in the blood and the body tissue. It assists in protein synthesis from amino acids and in carbohydrate metabolism.

Vitamins/Minerals 
Vitamins are organic compounds that function as parts of enzyme systems essential for the transmission of energy and the regulation of metabolisms of the body. Minerals are inorganic substances essential for a host of vital processes within the body.

Included in our foods are some of the following: Ascorbic Acid, Beta Carotene, Biotin, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Choline Chloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Cobalt Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Dicalcium Pantothenate, dl-Methionine, Folic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Niacin, Potassium Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin C Supplement (Sodium Ascorbate), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement (Alpha Tocopherol), Zinc Proteinate

Natura adds these important vitamins and minerals, in proper balance to its foods to ensure that your pet gets all the necessary nutrients for life and good health every day.

Ascorbic acid is a form of vitamin C, which is an antioxidant good for normal metabolism.

Dried Chicory Root 
Dried Chicory Root is the dried, non-roasted root Cichorium intybus L., used as a source of inulin, as soluble, fermentable fiber. It shall contain no less than 50% inulin and no more than 13% moisture. Chicory Root is a thick-rooted blue-flowered European perennial composite herb widely grown for its roots and as a salad plant.

Commonly known as a "prebiotic," the inulin derived from the Chicory Root is a fructooligosaccharide added to accomplish the same purpose as supplementing probiotics. The prebiotic feeds the "good bacteria" and hinders the growth of bad bacteria in the pet's digestive tract.

Direct-Fed Microbials 
Vitamin E Supplement 
Lecithin 
Lecithin is a specific phospholipid and the principal constituent of crude phosphatides derived from oil-bearing seeds.

Lecithin is essential for normal fatty acid transport within cells. It is obtained chiefly from soybeans, corn and egg yolk. Natura uses whole grains, fresh fruits and natural protein sources which provide all the essential fatty acids, vitamins and minerals necessary for the life and health of our pets.

Rosemary, along with its cancer prevention properties, is a highly effective preservative.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

yes this food looks very good. i wish i can feed my dogs this food but its to expensive for my two dogs and my rottie eats 5 cups a day and my pit eat 3 cups a day so that 8 cups a day. im just gonna stick with blue buffalo for now.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

> danleys gracie yes this food looks very good. i wish i can feed my dogs this food but its to expensive for my two dogs and my rottie eats 5 cups a day and my pit eat 3 cups a day so that 8 cups a day. im just gonna stick with blue buffalo for now.
> Today 11:10 AM


Evo is great food my female eats the chix recp.. She loves it, the thing about this food is that since there is so much good stuff in it you actually need to feed them a smaller amount so it really ends up lasting for a good while. The feeding chart is on the back of the bag. Another food that I have had a good deal of luck with is Wellness Super 5 mix. My boy loves this stuff to death if I even walk near his food jug he spazes out and wont leave me alone.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

danleys gracie said:


> yes this food looks very good. i wish i can feed my dogs this food but its to expensive for my two dogs and my rottie eats 5 cups a day and my pit eat 3 cups a day so that 8 cups a day. im just gonna stick with blue buffalo for now.


Wow thats a LOT of food. Why are you feeding so much? My pits get 1 cup a day with a chicken neck, my mix boy gets two cups a day.


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

scottronics01 said:


> Evo is great food my female eats the chix recp.. She loves it, the thing about this food is that since there is so much good stuff in it you actually need to feed them a smaller amount so it really ends up lasting for a good while. The feeding chart is on the back of the bag. Another food that I have had a good deal of luck with is Wellness Super 5 mix. My boy loves this stuff to death if I even walk near his food jug he spazes out and wont leave me alone.


Yup thats very true. My AP Terrier only needs 1 and 1/2 or two cups a day :thumbsup:


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Wow thats a LOT of food. Why are you feeding so much? My pits get 1 cup a day with a chicken neck, my mix boy gets two cups a day.


is that really too much food. i just feed a little over on how much the bag says to feed. my pit is about 40lbs and i think in her range its about 2 and 3/4 of a cup a day, and my rottie is just under 100 lbs and i think for him it was like 4 and half cups a day. Is 1 cup a day enough for my pit cause she still seems hungry after a cup and half in the morning and in the evenings.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

What are the feeding guidlines for evo? i try to find it on their site but no link


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

danleys gracie said:


> What are the feeding guidlines for evo? i try to find it on their site but no link


The link is right on top next to the smiley face. :cheers:

Here you http://www.evopet.com/


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

danleys gracie said:


> is that really too much food. i just feed a little over on how much the bag says to feed. my pit is about 40lbs and i think in her range its about 2 and 3/4 of a cup a day, and my rottie is just under 100 lbs and i think for him it was like 4 and half cups a day. Is 1 cup a day enough for my pit cause she still seems hungry after a cup and half in the morning and in the evenings.


1 cup a day is enough after she's an adult, and if you're trying to keep her slim. As an adult I say 2 cups a day is fine. Is your pit a puppy? Because then you should be feeding more, and when they hit the 1 year mark, you should cut it down to the 1-2 cups. Currently my dog gets fed 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups in the evening. He's 7 months, and when he turns around 10 months, I'm going to cut out the morning feeding all together, then when he's 13 months he's only going to get 2 cups.


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

my pit just turned 1 so i guess i might need cut some food.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Deuce408 said:


> Yup thats very true. My AP Terrier only needs 1 and 1/2 or two cups a day :thumbsup:


My boys eat 1 and 1/2 to 2. It freaks me out sometimes, cuz he doesn't look like alot, but it also depends on what food you are feeding them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've heard folks say Evo is really too rich fed by itself, unless you're working the mess out of that dog. I just take a look at the $60 price tag on the big bag at our local retailer and that's enough info for me. LOL


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've heard folks say Evo is really too rich fed by itself, unless you're working the mess out of that dog. I just take a look at the $60 price tag on the big bag at our local retailer and that's enough info for me. LOL


and since its Very Rich you dont need to feed the Dog as much. Only 1 1/2 to 2 cups a day only. My pup doesnt poo as much anymore either..


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've heard folks say Evo is really too rich fed by itself, unless you're working the mess out of that dog. I just take a look at the $60 price tag on the big bag at our local retailer and that's enough info for me. LOL


My thoughts exactly. No need for all that protein unless your trying to condition the dog. Not sure if it could have adverse effects but it's not necessary for a pet.


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

You deff want to feed your pupp the Best food you can get for them right? :thumbsup: In a perfect world, We'd all love to feed our dogs Raw or great natural food. But we all know how much $$ and Time that is.. :flush:

Even if you get a Small bag and mix it in with their normal food is great. :thumbsup: Iv noticed a big diff in my pup so Im sticking with it.

Better food + Happier Pupp :woof: + Less Poop to pick up = Happy owner :cheers:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dude, don't take it personally. We're just debating the "EVO is the best food for your Pit Bull" mantra. All dogs have different nutritional requirements. Just because you feed the most expensive brand on the shelf, that doesn't mean that its going to be the best food for every dog.

Yes, you want to feed your dog the best food you can get. But if you're dumping a lot of nutrients into them that they don't need, I'd think it could be counterproductive. I wouldn't feed Evo to a puppy. The folks I know who feed food like that are conditioning their dogs for the ADBA show ring, which means working them hard so they really need the extra protien. Any decent dog food is going to produce less poop than your standard grocery store junk.


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thats great and to each is own homie.. :thumbsup: We all on here to share everything about our dogs. You feed what you want.. I not Telling Anyone they Have to switch. Im just sharing my experience with Evo dog food :thumbsup: If your dogs Happy with what your feeding him\her by all means keep doing it :cheers:


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

EVO is a Very Good food dont get me wrong but personally I dont like the high protein levels in it, those levels can really tax the liver and kidneys in some dogs. Personally I recommend "regular" Innova, Wellness, Merrick, etc.


----------

